# R4 for DSI - If that is the best option



## Hassan I Sabha (May 23, 2011)

My Son has just saved his birthday money up and bought himself a DSI, no longer happy with playing with my old DS. My DS has an M3 card in it, but that does not seem to like running in his new DSI.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a reputable site that I can get a R4 from please (if that is the best card to get now) that they have used.

Thanks


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2011)

http://www.goldenbridgehk.com/

Last ones I got were R4i3DS 
They seem to work fine.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for this Addy, however using their search I cannot find any R4 products at all. Also,this seems to be a HK based site, what are the shipping fees like?


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2011)

http://www.goldenbridge.hk/search.php?keywords=r4i

Shipping is free /1p iirc


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (May 24, 2011)

Cheers for the infor - That search gives 164 results! Seems there are endless combo's. If I can pick your brain once more, does this seem an OK option? http://www.goldenbridge.hk/goods-1915.html


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2011)

Is it illegal to sell these in this country now?


----------



## WWWeed (May 24, 2011)

yup and modchips, hence why you now have to get them from outside the UK!


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2011)

I would opt for the 1.4.2 firmware version
http://www.goldenbridge.hk/goods-4665.html


----------



## mincepie (May 24, 2011)

And there was me thinking this was going to be a thread about Radio 4.....


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2011)

WWWeed said:


> yup and modchips, hence why you now have to get them from outside the UK!


 
Shame!  Those are well cheap!


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jun 16, 2011)

Cheers Addy, this arrived from HK today, took about 3 weeks but for about £10 all in with postage I am not moaning! Works a dream and I now have a very happy son


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2011)

get the wood software (look it up on google.)

It makes my old R4 card run pretty much anything.


----------

